# HDR.  The new Portrait Trend?



## elsaspet (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm seeing this A LOT!  And I have to say, I'm a fan of it.  I've tried it several times for envoirnmental portraiture, but I always get red skin tones.  Can anyone talk use through a tutorial?
Thanks!


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we need a new board here for HDR! That way people don't keeps asking someone "is that HDR?" 

I'm going to try it out myself this weekend! I would love to see a tutorial as well.


----------



## jemmy (Sep 8, 2007)

bring it on!!! i have been experimenting too but again.... too much red skin.  tutorial please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

I was just wondering the other day how this would look. I will have to search for some examples.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 9, 2007)

seen it, and don't like it at all ... but I guess this is just me being anti-trendy
.

Not a great fan of HDR anyway, just like I do not like too sweet candy.


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 9, 2007)

Ummm...what's HDR?


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 9, 2007)

Depends on what the subject is but I love most HDR photo's I see especially when it involves the sky.


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> I think we need a new board here for HDR! That way people don't keeps asking someone "is that HDR?"


 


AprilRamone said:


> Ummm...what's HDR?


 



HDR is awesome for the sky. I've been seeing life in HDR lately but haven't tried it out yet. Computers barebones for programs since I reformatted and havent reinstalled everything.

I vote for a HDR thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## aMac (Sep 9, 2007)

I like many instances of HDR images, but I'm not a fan of the over-processed, surreal looking ones that I see. The edges all look they've been hit with a high radius, high strength unsharp mask filter. I like things a bit more subtle I think!


----------



## JodieO (Sep 9, 2007)

When did this become a "new trend"? I have played around with doing that with images for years because here in MD, we have some sucky skies for quite a bit of the year (hazy, white skies) but I guess it's a new way to do it in PS instead of just using layers and combining elements from each exposure?... I don't do it often because it can be a PITA trying to do it to a lot of images, but that's weird... I looked at this thread and went what the heck is HDR? and then realized what you were talking about.


----------



## palmbayflo (Sep 9, 2007)

Could someone possibly direct me to a portrait HDR? Would love to check one out!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm with the others... what the heck is HDR?


----------



## yakuzai (Sep 10, 2007)

I've put myself through HDR process and you can see my hdr'd self in the about section of my website. Also, I sometimes do HDR in my photos. Here is a tutorial you can look up(I think he overdoes it sometimes) http://stuckincustoms.com/2006/06/06/548/


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 10, 2007)

photogoddess said:


> I'm with the others... what the heck is HDR?





Sweetsomedays said:


> Depends on what the subject is but I love most HDR photo's I see especially when it involves the sky.


The search tool above is your friend. 




palmbayflo said:


> Could someone possibly direct me to a portrait HDR? Would love to check one out!


I made this one about 6 months ago,


----------



## palmbayflo (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. HDR gives the shooter many creative opportunities.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 10, 2007)

That is just freakin awesome A.J.!  Man oh man!!  

NJ


----------



## shorty6049 (Sep 10, 2007)

i'll say i dont really like HDR portraiture. it give everyone a really dirty plastic look in my opinion... but i usually like tastefully done landscapes and things like that, i just feel like sometimes people abuse the power that HDR gives them, lol


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 11, 2007)

double post


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks! 

It is an acquired taste I think.


----------



## JodieO (Sep 11, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> The search tool above is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one about 6 months ago,


 

You can get a very similar look to this by just doing a "paint with light" layer.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 11, 2007)

it looks fine in B&W .. but if this was colour I would repeat what I said regarding HDR portrait 

but as i said... this is purely my personal taste.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 11, 2007)

JodieO said:


> You can get a very similar look to this by just doing a "paint with light" layer.


 

Gotta see that!  I've been painting light for years, but haven't gotten to anything near the example.


----------



## JodieO (Sep 11, 2007)

Let me see if I have time tomorrow between placing orders with the labs and a few shoots to dig something up. Painting with light onto black and white will not give EXACTLY this as there won't be quite as much detail, but definitely, definitely you can get close. Have you seen joeyl.com? It reminds me of that type of work which if I am not mistaken is done with painting with light.

I actually prefer the painting with light stuff over this because this looks a bit blurry - in the hair...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I'm intrigued about this "painting with light" layer.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 11, 2007)

JodieO said:
			
		

> joeyl.com


Thanks for that Joey Lawrence link. 
He's only 17! :shock:


----------



## volleysnap (Sep 11, 2007)

danalec99 said:


> Thanks for that Joey Lawrence link.
> He's only 17! :shock:



that site is amazing... i'm 17 too and i can't even begin to imagine being that accomplished!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 12, 2007)

danalec99 said:


> Thanks for that Joey Lawrence link.
> He's only 17! :shock:


Good for him!

He shot a portrait of one of (IMO from what i've seen) Canada's best wedding photographers. I forget what his name is, i'll remember it. 

But yeah, damn good.


----------



## JodieO (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, JoeyL was the one that turned me onto the simple fact that I need to relax about PS and do whatever I feel like doing with it.    I had so many people telling me I shouldn't PS my images because then I am faking my talent.

So once I saw his work, I thought - screw that... let me do what *I* want to do and who cares what others thinks.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 12, 2007)

JodieO said:


> So once I saw his work, I thought - screw that... let me do what *I* want to do and who cares what others thinks.



Excellent thinking.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 12, 2007)

JodieO said:


> Yeah, JoeyL was the one that turned me onto the simple fact that I need to relax about PS and do whatever I feel like doing with it. *I had so many people telling me I shouldn't PS my images because then I am faking my talent.*
> 
> So once I saw his work, I thought - screw that... let me do what *I* want to do and who cares what others thinks.


 
A lot of people have told me this too. I get it usually from people who know nothing about photography or photo editing. They use the word "cheating." 

But when I tell them that photo "editing" or "processing" has been done by photographers for dozens of years long before digital was even thought of, that usually shuts them up. The information is all there in the film negative or digital image file. Its the editor's job to know how to properly bring out that information. This is where you can show a lot of your true creative talent if you know how to do it.

Also, I am a strong advocate for HDR as a style. It definitely should *NOT* be viewed as crutch for someone who doesnt know how to focus, expose properly, or use lighting properly. You still have to get the lighting and exposure right, or HDRs as well as single images are worthless. 

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 12, 2007)

danalec99 said:


> Thanks for that Joey Lawrence link.
> He's only 17! :shock:


 

He's also a DWF member. (and Bucketheads' Protogete, lucky guy!)  His work is amazing.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 12, 2007)

oh... Buckethead's boy friday.... holy crap - yeah - his stuff is awesome!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 24, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> He's also a DWF member. (and Bucketheads' Protogete, lucky guy!)  His work is amazing.


wow... didn't know he is a DWF-er... haven't visited the place in a long time...


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 24, 2007)

PhotoGoddess, Buckethead helped me once on a photo.  I felt like the finger of God had touched me. LOL.  He's one of my PhotoGods.  Someday I want to grow up to sit in his light. 
Dan, I don't post there much anymore.  It's just.....not the same.


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 24, 2007)

I just showed these images to my webdesigner, video game playing husband and he said, "great, they just recreated videogame graphics." 
Interesting way to look at it...


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 25, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> PhotoGoddess, Buckethead helped me once on a photo.  I felt like the finger of God had touched me. LOL.  He's one of my PhotoGods.  Someday I want to grow up to sit in his light.
> Dan, I don't post there much anymore.  It's just.....not the same.



Buckethead's photography is awesome and his post work puts it over the top. :hail: I agree with ya... he ROCKS!!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 25, 2007)

buckethead?


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

He's on another forum.  His real name is Mark Rideout.  Everyone calls him buckethead, because in every photo you see of him pretty much, he has a bucket on his head.  Even his Christmas Cards!!!!  I laughed so hard when I got mine through the other forum's Christmas Card Exchange.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 26, 2007)

oh yeah, I know who mark ridout is. He's a wedding shooter in toronto (i think)


----------



## just x joey (Sep 26, 2007)

i agree HDR loosk good in some parts ot the photo, but not all parts. i am starting to hate HDR. peopel use it way to much. and most of the time its ugly.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 26, 2007)

just x joey said:


> i agree HDR loosk good in some parts ot the photo, but not all parts. i am starting to hate HDR. peopel use it way to much. and most of the time its ugly.


 
It's like any new toy. We all want to kick the tires for a while and see if it's to our liking.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm just getting use to some of the basics of PS.  Still haven't gotten around to burning and dodging. Should I now try to pick up HDR?  Some of the pictures are fantastic (NJMAN comes to mind), but some look like cartoons.  Are there certain softwares to use for HDR?  I wouldn't mind giving it a go, but not sure if I have time for the learning curve.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 26, 2007)

Its fun Kundalini!! I have fun using Photomatix. You can use this as a trial version. 

Also Woodsacs tutorial. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79744


----------

